# Roofing a shed - Need some opinions



## TANC (Jan 12, 2010)

I am building a small shed for my home, roughly 100 sq ft. I will have a 4/12 pitch and am shooting for a 12 inch gable overhang on the sides and front and rear. I live in NE Iowa and get and keep snow for months. A few questions:

1) Do I need venting? My house has ridge vents and soffit vents, I originally planned on matching that.

2) What kind of felt? 15 or 30#? Do I need ice/water barrier?

3) Anyone have any good video/how to guides for roofing? I am pretty handy, but roofing is something I have never done. .. I figured a shed is a good place to learn.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Is this going to be insulated, heated ?


----------



## TANC (Jan 12, 2010)

No and No, pretty small shed.

It will bake in the sun almost all day everyday though.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=shingles+installation&search_type=&aq=6&oq=shingles

I wouldn't worry about the ice/water barrier unless you will be heating it.
15# felt or possibly 2 layers would be good.
Venting is good, in case you insulate it at some future point in time.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

I would put in soffit vents and also your choice of gable or ridge vents.

For a small shed, gable vents would work just as well as a ridge vent and are easier to install.

Start by putting a drip edge along the bottom edge of the roof.

Next apply the tar paper or felt.

Next put drip edges along the sides.

Then install the shingles.

I suggest measuring for each row of shingles all the way from the bottom edge instead of from the previous row. This avoids having measurement errors get bigger and bigger as you go along.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

I know a guy who built sheds for a living along with ice fishing houses. He never even used felt at all. Myself, I would put something on though. Follow the instructions on the bag. Those will give you enough info to get a shed done.

I&W has nothing to do with heated areas unless it is an older home with substantial heat loss at the top plate. This was because they never had energy trusses in the past. 

I would add some venting on the roof just to keep it a little cooler if it sits in the sun.


----------



## TANC (Jan 12, 2010)

Interesting about the ice fishing sheds.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I & W shield has everything to do with heated areas.
Code here says it is required to be installed from the outer edge of the roof to a point 24 inches inside the heated exterior wall.
The heated area of the roof will melt snow. The water runs down the roof and freezes at or near the point where the heat stops at the exterior wall. 
Repetition allows for ice to build up and dam the next batch of water creating a pool which the I &W protects the roof from being damaged.

If the shed is not being heated or occupied, there is no concern about the ice damming or Ice Shield. No heat, not required.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

jlhaslip said:


> I & W shield has everything to do with heated areas.
> Code here says it is required to be installed from the outer edge of the roof to a point 24 inches inside the heated exterior wall.
> The heated area of the roof will melt snow. The water runs down the roof and freezes at or near the point where the heat stops at the exterior wall.
> Repetition allows for ice to build up and dam the next batch of water creating a pool which the I &W protects the roof from being damaged.
> ...



If ventilation is correct, then heat has nothing to do with it. Ice dams are created by sun heating the shingles or in instances like I stated above.

The code includes unheated garages also. It used to include sheds until it was amended. Ice dams don't always form from heat loss.


----------



## TANC (Jan 12, 2010)

I follow Alan's logic for steps, but if I put I&W does it go on sheeting first? I don't put bottom drip edge on, then I&W right?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

bottom drip edge installed first under the I&W shield, then gable end drip edge on top


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Note I&W sheild sticks to the plywood
Shingles then stick to the I&W shield
Real PIA to take shingles off to reshingle
But that's 20-30 years way.........:wink:


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Note I&W sheild sticks to the plywood
> Shingles then stick to the I&W shield
> Real PIA to take shingles off to reshingle
> But that's 20-30 years way.........:wink:


Sometimes yes. It's a real PITA. It mainly is because the roof is too hot when the shingles are installed and/or ventilation isn't working correctly and it boils. 
The roofs that are in the shade or face north have very little problems with the shingles sticking. That's why I have come to the conclusion that heat is the problem. Jobs that are done in the heat of summer often have more trouble also.

Arguably, a roof installed in winter is often a better roof than one installed in 90+ degree temps.





If using drip edge and metal soffit & fascia, the edging goes on before the I&W like jlhaslip said. On the rakes it goes on after the felt.


----------

